# Hookah Bar



## benny (Feb 14, 2012)

We have a proposed Hookah Bar in an existing building. I cannot find any special requirements in the IBC or IFC. I do not have a copy of the IMC. Are there any special requirements for this type of use?


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 14, 2012)

I think this was discussed before, with some detail (and multiple bad jokes).  Try the search function.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 14, 2012)

Coug is correct.....

http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?3160-Hookah-Pipe-Lounge&highlight=hookah


----------



## benny (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you Cougdad and fatboy. From reading the post I take it that mechanical ventilation is required; specifics depending on occupant load.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 14, 2012)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> I think this was discussed before, with some detail (and multiple bad jokes).  Try the search function.


  It's high time for another discussion.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 14, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> It's high time for another discussion.


And the puns continue...........................


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking back at the previous thread, the occupant load was a big discussion, but what should really be the red flag is the required ventilation.

Even if an "actual occupancy" was agreed to rather than the code  (IMC Table 403) mandated 70 people/1000 sf, it is still is required to be exhausted with no recirc.  This probably means a 100% outside air system.\, unless the hookah smoking area is a small part of the overall HVAC system and the smoking area is separated from the rest of the building.  This is more than a typical existing building HVAC system can deal with.


----------



## jim baird (Feb 14, 2012)

Need to install "dog whistle" smoke alarms that only are heard by firemen and dalmatians.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm sure a good designer can hash out a suitable HVAC system.


----------



## steveray (Feb 14, 2012)

Brudgers...be kind..bud....


----------



## fatboy (Feb 14, 2012)

Well this thread is going up in smoke........:roll:


----------



## steveray (Feb 14, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> I'm sure a good designer can hash out a suitable HVAC system.


As long as he is not a dope...


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 14, 2012)

Benny, see what you've done started?


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 14, 2012)

The way I see it bennies stared with inhalers so it makes sense.


----------



## righter101 (Feb 14, 2012)

That seems rather blunt!


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 14, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> The way I see it bennies started with inhalers so it makes sense.


Started (oops that edit button)


----------



## ICE (Feb 14, 2012)

righter101 said:
			
		

> That seems rather blunt!


I don't mean to stir the pot but you're Shirley familiar with the esoteric vernacular.  Oh ah, I had to Google it, ya that's the ticket.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 14, 2012)

I think this is up in smoke.........


----------



## brudgers (Feb 15, 2012)

That's what happens when you fire it up.


----------



## benny (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for all of the participation. Pass the cheetos.

 I just talked to the HVAC contractor and refered him to the State HVAC Division (that's who handles our HVAC permits and inspections here). He said that a 100% air exchange system will be in the $7000-$10,000 range. I can see it coming now...I'm anti-development!!


----------



## Big Mac (Feb 15, 2012)

I think he just needs to pipe down.


----------



## pwood (Feb 21, 2012)

leave this joint  for a few days and it goes to pot! umm cheetos!!


----------



## Doorman (Feb 21, 2012)

Just on a whim I googled the phrase "hookahs-r-us".

Yikes! Who wouldda thunk it?


----------

